# Hey? Think this Dodge Can beat , the southern bound freight Train???



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## moparz65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be a close call!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hard to tell with seperate pics that does not show how close the dodge is to the RR crossing.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

The car is not a Dodge. It's a 1971 Plumouth Cuda. Just saying.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Superbird said:


> The car is not a Dodge. It's a 1971 Plumouth Cuda. Just saying.


Well, they could have made it a Dodge 'Cuda.:tongue:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I would reference Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry and see how their Mopar fared. 

Max Bryant


----------



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)

My Bad lol...I agree! It should have been a dodge baracuda....... I think it will beat the antique train.....


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

blacklee19 said:


> My Bad lol...I agree! It should have been a dodge baracuda....... I think it will beat the antique train.....


Taking an awful loooong time, seeing as how it's been ten days since this thread got started.:wave:


----------

